# Pam 104 or Rolex Milgauss?



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

Let me start off by saying that the Panerai has been my dream watch for as long as I can remember but today I thought I would go looking at other watches just to make sure there wasn't another watch I was missing. I hate Rolex and find there designs old and dated. However, I saw the Rolex Milgauss and instantly fell in love. I know they are totally different and I know you will help me find issues with the Rolex so I do not get pointed in the wrong direction. The Milgauss has a retail of $5900 and I do not know exactly what the price is on the Pam 104 but I am sure it is pretty close based on the 2005 price list I saw online. What are your thoughts on both watches? Sorry for the double post but I was having issues putting up the photos.


----------



## gianton (Jan 14, 2008)

Really is a matter of taste. I like more the 104 but a few months ago I was very close in buying a Submariner. But now after I bought my first Panny a 111, I am really addicted to Panerai watches and I think won't wear anything smaller.

Hope this helps and not getting you more confused... ;-)


----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the Pam 111 but I think I like the Pam 112 a little better if I were going to get a Pam that was not an automatic. It is the most basic and simple watch they make and that is what I find the most appealing. Do you ever wish you would have got an automatic? I am just wondering if it is going to drive me crazy winding the watch each day? I think I am down to the Pam 112, the Pam 113 (I love the white dial and the numbers) or the Pam 104 automatic. I love the look of the Milgauss but I would not be able to dress it down. Damn! This is harder than I thought it would be?

Is this 172 an automatic or will it always say on the dial?


----------



## gianton (Jan 14, 2008)

Either 111 or 112 are my favorite models. I got a good deal for my 111 from Jacky and grabbed it. As winding it I like it as it gives me time to play with my watch. Only takes some seconds anyway if you do it every morning.


----------



## gianton (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually this is a hound winding watch same movement as per my 111 but limited edition and costs at paneristi.com $13.5000. Have a look here http://www.network54.com/Forum/3533...i+&amp;+Ferrari+Watches.+Ton's+of+Pics+(bigb)


----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

Good to know and thank you! There is only a little bit of price difference between the Pam 112 and the Pam 104 so I was thinking I might step up to the automatic and get a better mechinism? 

Wow. I just removed the 172 from my list based on price. The goal is to stay under $7k, and the lower the better.


----------



## elazarus (May 20, 2007)

The Base, Pam 112, is the most Historic of all Panerai watches.

There are some, and I am included in this group, that prefer a Hand wind watch. There is something about winding your watch when you put it on in the morning.

The 104 is a great watch but with the seconds dial and the date it is a contemporary Panerai watch...the Base 112 is timeless.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## panerailover (Feb 5, 2008)

I thought it would be best if I could see them all side by side. I think I understand that winding is not problem but an oppertunity to play with your watch every morning. I also like riding old motorcycles so I understand the concept and will not look at the winding each day as a negative.

Pam 112








Pam 113









Pam 104









Regardless of the watch I buy I know I want a strap kind of like this one or along these lines. I wish there was a place online you could go to enter your watch and select different bands so you could see how it would look on your watch. I know I am going to end up with a bunch of bands if I get this watch!


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

that rolex is not my cup of tea.


----------



## gianton (Jan 14, 2008)

Go for the 112 as your first, you won't regret it. Love my 111!!!


----------



## fgmvdiaz (Feb 7, 2008)

You ask if PAM 104 or this lousy Rolex what? Hands down it's the PAM 104! Majority of the guys here go for the Historic range, either a Luminor Base 112 or the Luminor Marina 111. My first Panerai was the 112 (2004), 3 years later I had my second, the 111 (2007), both watches are very dear to me so that when I do look for other watches I stick to Panerai's ideals, to be a true instrument watch. Aside from my 2 PAMs I have an Oris BC3, Fortis Pilot's professional chrono and a SINN 142st space chrono. If I do have to get a Rolex (God forbid) it will be a Submariner, GMT Master, or a Sea Dweller and not this Milgauss whatever it is because I think it's ugly, and what's with the lame lightning design for a seconds hand? It's so corny. Sorry man, like what Aqua Spearo said, "that rolex is not my cup of tea!". Go get the 104 before it's gone.


----------



## Elixir (Dec 24, 2007)

Go for the 111 or 112. Hand-winding the watch makes owning a Panerai more involving. I bought a Pam 88 during last X'mas and a Pam 210 (base Radiomir) one month later. Somehow, I am wearing the 210 more. Perhaps I like the sandwiched dial more or that I enjoy winding the rad more. My pam 88 always stop due to non-wear and I find it more troublesome to wind the automatic than the 210.

In my opinion, if you are buying just one Panny, I suggest that you go for a Marina, since the second hand dial is very nice. If you think it's too complicated, then you can't go wrong with the 112.

Since I have a complicated dial (pam 88), and a simple dial (pam 210, base rad), the next one I am looking for is a 111 or 118!!!

Since I have acquired the Panerais, my two Rolexes have been spinning around in the watch-winder. I have a GMT Master II and a Turn-o-graph. I must admit it is hard to go back to the Rolexes. The size just does not seem right again......:-d


----------



## SlaveToTheTimePiece (Nov 11, 2007)

2 strikes against the Rolex from my perspective: Panerai can be dressed to any occasion with a strap change. Also I don't care to own a watch that I literally see 10-20 of at the shopping mall on any given day. There is no exclusivity to Rolex. They mass produce almost 1 Million watches a year!


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

SlaveToTheTimePiece said:


> 2 strikes against the Rolex from my perspective: Panerai can be dressed to any occasion with a strap change. Also I don't care to own a watch that I literally see 10-20 of at the shopping mall on any given day. There is no exclusivity to Rolex. They mass produce almost 1 Million watches a year!


I am sorry, but a Rolex is way over rated and to commercialized. For example, when people ask about my watches the first thing they ask, "Is that a Rolex". Panerai has a history and I think that is why they are still making historical type watches. I love my PAM 86, and would not give it up for nothing, and would give up my liver before my PAM :-d. Right now I am looking at the PAM 005 to feel the history on my wrist.

Kevin


----------



## Syms (Feb 12, 2008)

PAM 104 FTW
and then go nuts with straps!!!


----------



## PShow (Dec 27, 2007)

I own neither so this is coming from a neutral observer. I am looking into both watches as I currently only own a Omega as my top watch. However, I wonder what your answers would be if you posted in Rolex forum or Public forum. Don't get me wrong, the Panerai and Rolex are on the what watch to buy next list but I think the answers may be a tad different. As I have always been reminded, buy the watch that most appeals to you personally. If you don't like it, sell it here on the Sales Forum and buy the other!;-)


----------

